# Your girlfirend/wife being with another woman



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I was wondering if I could get a guys view on this. If your partner wanted to have a fling with another woman (without your involvement) would you see it as cheating and would you let her?

(Please keep this thread clean or else I'll have to move it)


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Id love it as long as she came home to tell me about it afterwards.

I know thats double standards as no way would i want it to be another man but hey ho.

Are you considering it then Katy?  you deserve a treat.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No chance. If I was involved, I may consider it, without me, it is cheating.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

No i would dump her for suggesting it


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

not for me. maybe if i was in a non serious relationship and i was involved.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

As long as she filmed it I wouldnt care


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

My missus and her friend (female) enjoy being a bit "intimate" with each other but I'm always invited to either spectate or participate.

If she wanted to go with another bloke then no.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'd let her do it


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

No never, its still being unfaithful.


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Katy said:


> I was wondering if I could get a guys view on this. If your partner wanted to have a fling with another woman (without your involvement) would you see it as cheating and would you let her?
> 
> (Please keep this thread clean or else I'll have to move it)


It'd only be cheating if I didn't know about it.


----------



## Oztrix (Jun 12, 2012)

No, there is always a attachment be it emotional or lust of something you cant have anymore etc.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> My missus and her friend (female) enjoy being a bit "intimate" with each other but I'm always invited to either spectate or participate.
> 
> If she wanted to go with another bloke then no.


I have asked her out of curiosity if she would rather i was not involved and she said no way, it's mainly for my benefit. I would not be open to the idea odf her going off with another girl, this would be going behind my back.


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

It's cheating no matter what way you dress it up imo


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> Id love it as long as she came home to tell me about it afterwards.
> 
> I know thats double standards as no way would i want it to be another man but hey ho.
> 
> Are you considering it then Katy?  you deserve a treat.


Haha. I'm asking as a result of a conversation with my man. He doesn't see it as cheating but I do. I wanted to see if that's what most men think.


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Nope nope nope.

Cheating all the way.

If it bothered her that much she could borrow my p0rn but that it.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Not unless I was there as well! Would be good to watch


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

By the way...I mean if you knew about it...not if she did it behind your back. It would be with your permission.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Definitely. Would want her to tell me about it first tbh.

I remember me, my ex and a few girls went out once, got them all trashed and got her to snog a few of them. She wouldn't take it further though, spoil sport


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

my wife has kissed women for a laugh whilst i have been there, i dont think i'd let her do any rug muching without me though!

dont mind the kisses, its sort of hot and funny....but i think im 99% sure i wouldnt let her


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Like most have said, only if I was involved in some way. Otherwise I wouldnt like it.

Not that I have to worry about that, I got a slap for even suggesting to invite a mate of hers into our bedroom


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

We've talked about it, I think the conclusion we came to was he'd let me do at as long as he could at least watch. No way I could I watch him with another women though so a three some would be out of the question unless he didn't mind just spectating lol


----------



## Roid the Lloyd (Jul 8, 2012)

Katy said:


> By the way...I mean if you knew about it...not if she did it behind your back. It would be with your permission.


I think I'd be asking her a lot of questions. There's definitely something wrong in the relationship for her to even consider sh&ggin somebody else for a bit. Male or female.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

VanillaFace said:


> We've talked about it, I think the conclusion we came to was he'd let me do at as long as he could at least watch. No way I could I watch him with another women though so a three some would be out of the question unless he didn't mind just spectating lol


Yeah, I couldn't bear to watch my guy with another woman...I'd probably be sick so threesomes are a big no no...unless it's two men


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

This thread is sooo sexist and anti ****!! ;-)


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

If I'm not involved its cheating

If I'm involved its a good idea


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Katy:3449586 said:


> By the way...I mean if you knew about it...not if she did it behind your back. It would be with your permission.


Still cheatin chick

The sex of the person makes no difference imo. Say you wanted to sleep with me (male) and told the big man... He'd know bout it but its still cheating


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I think it would depend on the kind of relationship I had with her... if she and I were more 'friends with benefits' than a full on committed relationship then I guess (no idea unless it happened) I'd be fine... but if she and I were allegedly committed to a monogamous relationship then no I wouldn't like it.

I wouldn't tell her not to do it, but would be clear about how I felt about it, and if she went ahead anyway I suspect it would finish things between us.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

no thanks.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dtlv74:3449623 said:


> I think it would depend on the kind of relationship I had with her... if she and I were more 'friends with benefits' than a full on committed relationship then I guess (no idea unless it happened) I'd be fine... but if she and I were allegedly committed to a monogamous relationship then no I wouldn't like it.
> 
> I wouldn't tell her not to do it, but would be clear about how I felt about it, and if she went ahead anyway I suspect it would finish things between us.


This is true

Ideal with a chick who is partial to some fanny from time to time, as there is no emotional attachment between us I really don't care


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

2 girls being together isn't cheating as there's not another c0ck involved. Take the c0ck out of the equation and its just fooling around IMO.


----------



## Hannibal (Jul 4, 2012)

It's not cheating if the man gives permission but no i would not give permission. Simples.

Leave it to the professionals on DVD. Fantasies should be kept as fantasies in my opinon.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

its a womans logic to think "its not cheating if its with another woman".

That's in line with some moronic teenager in the US that says "its not cheating if its in a different area code" lol.

i'm no angel i know but with my celotaped halo in hand i would kick her to the kerb for even mentioning it


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Incredible Bulk said:


> *its a womans logic to think "its not cheating if its with another woman".*
> 
> That's in line with some moronic teenager in the US that says "its not cheating if its in a different area code" lol.
> 
> i'm no angel i know but with my celotaped halo in hand i would kick her to the kerb for even mentioning it


Hmmm, to be honest, most women I've spoken to about this topic think that it *is* cheating so I think your view is incorrect there.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Breda said:


> Still cheatin chick
> 
> The sex of the person makes no difference imo. Say you wanted to sleep with me (male) and told the big man... He'd know bout it but its still cheating


Oh I agree with you. I see it as cheating although I wouldn't call it cheating if it's not behind their back...I'm not sure what I'd call it but it certainly goes against a monogomous relationship in my opinion.


----------



## lumpo (Aug 8, 2012)

It's cheating and i'd kick her sorry ars out


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

If I'd known the weight of male opinion would be so firmly stacked against me I'd never have suggested the thread. 

Picture the scene... You and your girl are having an evening in with friends, gradually they all leave but let's say one attractive female friend remains. Roll on the early hours and she and your girl start getting the warm fuzzies for each other and start fooling around.

I fail to see the issue :confused1:


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

2 people should be happy with each other, thats what i think.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

No way would i let this happen. Everything about a girlfriend has to be for me only, if a girl suggested it i would seriously start looking elsewhere as i wouldnt want to be with someone that wants to do things like that.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> If I'd known the weight of male opinion would be so firmly stacked against me I'd never have suggested the thread.
> 
> Picture the scene... You and your girl are having an evening in with friends, gradually they all leave but let's say one attractive female friend remains. Roll on the early hours and she and your girl start getting the warm fuzzies for each other and start fooling around.
> 
> I fail to see the issue :confused1:


Oh has she got be attractive in your eyes then? Bascially do you have to fancy the girl as well?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

Katy said:


> Oh has she got be attractive in your eyes then? Bascially do you have to fancy the girl as well?


oh dear


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

~Well if that's what she's in to I'd be ok with it! So long as I could go see another woman for a fling since that's what I'm in to


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

If there is permission then it's not cheating. I wouldn't even dream of doing anything like that without permission. Tbh I like the idea but I think if it came down to it I'd chicken out!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Lorian:3449667 said:


> If I'd known the weight of male opinion would be so firmly stacked against me I'd never have suggested the thread.
> 
> Picture the scene... You and your girl are having an evening in with friends, gradually they all leave but let's say one attractive female friend remains. Roll on the early hours and she and your girl start getting the warm fuzzies for each other and start fooling around.
> 
> I fail to see the issue :confused1:


The scenario is different to the one Katy used but still if I'm not bein woken up to be given the option to join in or kick the attractive guests ass out I've been cheated on


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

JUSSI75 said:


> Fantasies should be kept as fantasies in my opinon.


That's the most depressing thing I've read all day.


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Id be kind of ****ed as it would seem like i wasnt go enough for her..


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

bens1991:3449701 said:


> Id be kind of ****ed as it would seem like i wasnt go enough for her..


In Lorians scenario she was just horny and you sleepin :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> oh dear


Nah it's ok, we have the same taste in women :laugh:



Breda said:


> The scenario is different to the one Katy used but still if I'm not bein woken up to be given the option to join in or kick the attractive guests ass out I've been cheated on


Is it different? Lorian's just set the scene better but in essence it's about giving your partner persmission to fool around with another woman.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

In my opinon, if you're in a monogomous relationship then no one else enters the relationship for intimacy...regarldess of their sex.


----------



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

Na, if i got to be apart of it somehow and she was hot then id be cool with it. my girl even suggested a threesome with her and her female freind.. im still waiting for that to materialise :tt2:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Katy:3449708 said:


> Is it different? Lorian's just set the scene better but in essence it's about giving your partner persmission to fool around with another woman.


Well its different in my views... I don't see a fling as sleepin with some1 cos your man's sleepin and you're downstairs with the attractive friend foolin around

For me a fling is premeditated and more than once

The way L Dog set it out it just happend


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

beefpotato:3449716 said:


> Na, if i got to be apart of it somehow and she was hot then id be cool with it. my girl even suggested a threesome with her and her female freind.. im still waiting for that to materialise :tt2:


It won't... She just wants to know if you would sleep with other chicks given the chance


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

The suggestion alone and she'd be oot the door. If that's what she wanted then she's with the wrong guy in my opinion


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

I personally wouldn't let my girlfriend / wife ever do that.. but I would consider meeting another couples etc, it all has to be 100% open no behind peoples backs etc.

Watched some sex program last night sorta about this haha, was like VIP places in America which is basically a club ONLY for attractive, fit couples - no single men allowed. etc Interesting watch!

I would find like I said either sex having it without the other person involved / there, a defitenate no no.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Breda said:


> Well its different in my views... I don't see a fling as sleepin with some1 cos your man's sleepin and you're downstairs with the attractive friend foolin around
> 
> For me a fling is premeditated and more than once
> 
> The way L Dog set it out it just happend


I see, so if it's not planned then it's different?

I suppose in my sceneario it's if the girl has an interest in women and it can't be fulfilled in a heterosexual relationship and so the guy says that she can have the odd fling with a woman but wants to know about it. Thing is, I don't see a difference essentially, it's still a situation where the guy has said it's ok.


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Of course its cheating. :confused1:


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Your boyfriend would have to be ****ing stupid to want to sleep with another girl, he should think himself lucky to have your!  !


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

my ex was bi-sexual but she only used to sleep with other woman if i was involved in someway even if it was just watching,that was a turn on to her.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

If she did it in secrecy then of course its cheating. Id be ****ed off, unless I had involvement obviously.

I had an ex a bit like that, used to flirt with other women in front of me telling me she wanted a threesome. Used to be funny watching her on the prowl, checking women out together ha. She was a bit of a nutter mind.


----------



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

Breda said:


> It won't... She just wants to know if you would sleep with other chicks given the chance


Dont s**t on my dream Breda


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

fcuk no

how is it not cheating?

although there are a couple of variables that could alter my decission

are there pics/vids taken and would i get to see them?

would i get to join in or watch on a special ocassion?


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Lorian said:


> If I'd known the weight of male opinion would be so firmly stacked against me I'd never have suggested the thread.
> 
> Picture the scene... You and your girl are having an evening in with friends, gradually they all leave but let's say one attractive female friend remains. Roll on the early hours and she and your girl start getting the warm fuzzies for each other and start fooling around.
> 
> I fail to see the issue :confused1:


If you have the option of being involved then by all means this is a great thing!



VanillaFace said:


> If there is permission then it's not cheating. I wouldn't even dream of doing anything like that without permission. *Tbh I like the idea* but I think if it came down to it I'd chicken out!


Ahhh, this is why you wanted the link to my girls naughty vid :whistling:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Katy said:


> I see, so if it's not planned then it's different?
> 
> I suppose in my sceneario it's if the girl has an interest in women and it can't be fulfilled in a heterosexual relationship and so the guy says that she can have the odd fling with a woman but wants to know about it. Thing is, I don't see a difference essentially, it's still a situation where the guy has said it's ok.


Do straight women really have interests in other women like that, or is it a porn myth? I don't think it's a common fantasy for hetero guys to be curious about other men, so I guess it's kind of hard to relate to.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Katy:3449773 said:


> I see, so if it's not planned then it's different?
> 
> I suppose in my sceneario it's if the girl has an interest in women and it can't be fulfilled in a heterosexual relationship and so the guy says that she can have the odd fling with a woman but wants to know about it. Thing is, I don't see a difference essentially, it's still a situation where the guy has said it's ok.


If its not planned its different yes... But I'd be p!ssed for not bein invited to the party... I mean I'm only upstairs ffs 

If the guy has given permission for his Mrs to get her needs met elsewhere by another man/or woman then its not cheatin but if he doesn't consent and she still goes ahead then yea... That's cheatin in my book


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Lorian said:


> If I'd known the weight of male opinion would be so firmly stacked against me I'd never have suggested the thread.
> 
> Picture the scene... You and your girl are having an evening in with friends, gradually they all leave but let's say one attractive female friend remains. Roll on the early hours and she and your girl start getting the warm fuzzies for each other and start fooling around.
> 
> I fail to see the issue :confused1:


ok let's alter the scenario ever so slightly and see if the you still feel the same way about the fundemental idea you're suggesting...

"Picture the scene... You and your girl are having an evening in with friends, gradually they all leave but let's say one attractive *MALE* friend remains. Roll on the early hours and *HE* and your girl start getting the warm fuzzies for each other and start fooling around"

still fail to see the issue?


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Haha :lol: no if I were do be intimate with a lady it would be as an experiment only. Me and JimboSlice have been together for 3 years, I'm 21 and have never experimented with things like that before so that is all it would be. Also she would have to be my ideal woman - so basically a clone of myself :haha:


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> Do straight women really have interests in other women like that, or is it a porn myth? I don't think it's a common fantasy for hetero guys to be curious about other men, so I guess it's kind of hard to relate to.


Straight women can and do find other women attractive


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

my ex told me that when she went on holiday she was drunk in bed with her friend and ended up kissing each other and gave each other a quick rub.

No ****s where givin because she said she was game for a threesome.Threesome never happened but I didnt care....


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

VanillaFace said:


> Haha :lol: no if I were do be intimate with a lady it would be as an experiment only. Me and JimboSlice have been together for 3 years, I'm 21 and have never experimented with things like that before so that is all it would be. Also she would have to be my ideal woman - so basically a clone of myself :haha:


It's quite difficult to tell what you look loke as you are upside down so cant comment there lol

Jimbo is NOT invited btw! :nono: lol


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> Do straight women really have interests in other women like that, or is it a porn myth? I don't think it's a common fantasy for hetero guys to be curious about other men, so I guess it's kind of hard to relate to.


I'm a member of another forum and 99% of its members are women- it's a baby forum. A thread came asking that question "have you fantasized about being with a women?" And I couldn't believe the amount of women that have and have Cates on it with their partner. I can't remember exactly but I would say at least 75% of them thought about being intimate with another women


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Straight women can and do find other women attractive


Maybe, I certainly keep being told that (by men, not by women though :lol: ) but finding someone attractive isn't the same as actually wanting to act on it... that's what i'm not sure about, is the desire compulsive and a with a desperate need to be fulfilled or is it just appreciation?


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Katy said:


> I was wondering if I could get a guys view on this. If your partner wanted to have a fling with another woman (without your involvement) would you see it as cheating and would you let her?
> 
> (Please keep this thread clean or else I'll have to move it)


I can answer this from experience. My missus is bisexual & does have relationships with other women. Sometimes I get involved, sometimes I don't - it depends how all three of us feel.

It isn't cheating, simply because nothing is done behind my back. It's all open & honest.

It works for us. I'm quite a Sapphophile, so the idea of her being with another woman gives me the raging horn. She always has a higher sex drive when she has a girlfriend on the go, so even if I don't get involved, I benefit anyway.


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Straight women can and do find other women attractive


My wife reckons that more than half of straight women are about four glasses of wine away from being bisexual.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Dtlv74 said:


> Maybe, I certainly keep being told that (by men, not by women though :lol: ) but finding someone attractive isn't the same as actually wanting to act on it... that's what i'm not sure about, is the desire compulsive and a with a desperate need to be fulfilled or is it just appreciation?


I think it is more in appreciation if i'm honest but i would really like to believe otherwise so i will!

My girl fools around with a friend of hers now and again when we are all drunk, they seem to enjoy it so....lol


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Andy 67 said:


> My wife reckons that more than half of straight women are about four glasses of wine away from being bisexual.


Alcohol is a wonderfull thing sometimes!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Dtlv74 said:


> Do straight women really have interests in other women like that, or is it a porn myth? I don't think it's a common fantasy for hetero guys to be curious about other men, so I guess it's kind of hard to relate to.


With few exceptions, sexuality for men tends to be black and white. They are either 100% heterosexual or 100% homosexual.

Conversely, women tend to fall somewhere on a scale between the two.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> Do straight women really have interests in other women like that, or is it a porn myth? I don't think it's a common fantasy for hetero guys to be curious about other men, so I guess it's kind of hard to relate to.


Well I see sexuality as being on a spectrum as opposed to just categories of 'straight', 'bi', 'homosexual'.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dtlv74:3449846 said:


> Maybe, I certainly keep being told that (by men, not by women though :lol: ) but finding someone attractive isn't the same as actually wanting to act on it... that's what i'm not sure about, is the desire compulsive and a with a desperate need to be fulfilled or is it just appreciation?


Well from what I've been told by a few free spirits is that women know how to please themself so no how to please other women and they have toys so have no real need for a man at those times but there's no substitute for a black stallion


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Ninja_smurf said:


> I think it is more in appreciation if i'm honest but i would really like to believe otherwise so i will!
> 
> My girl fools around with a friend of hers now and again when we are all drunk, they seem to enjoy it so....lol


Hell it sure is a nice fantasy  ... thinking about it there was a party I was at years ago when something like that did actually happen afterwards... both girls were very drunk, and I think had done a line or two, and snogged on the floor after being dared to by another guy... the boyfriend of one of the the girls involved was there too and watched for a minute and then just out of nothing went nuts and pulled them apart and then attacked the guy who suggested it... weirdly his girlfriend then started hitting the girl she'd just been snogging.

The whole thing was broken up and amid lots of shouting another couple started fighting as the woman of that couple had got upset watching her guy smiling watching the two girls snog... was one of the most entertaining parties I've ever been too :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

lol

thread is comedy


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Huntingground said:


> No chance. If I was involved, I may consider it, without me, it is cheating.


This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

TG123 said:


> ok let's alter the scenario ever so slightly and see if the you still feel the same way about the fundemental idea you're suggesting...
> 
> "Picture the scene... You and your girl are having an evening in with friends, gradually they all leave but let's say one attractive *MALE* friend remains. Roll on the early hours and *HE* and your girl start getting the warm fuzzies for each other and start fooling around"
> 
> still fail to see the issue?


Yes, because in your example there's a direct risk to the primary males role in the relationship and future paternity of children.

An encounter with a member of the same sex poses no direct threat to the relationship.

Consequently, if both parties are happy with the emotional concession then I fail to see the harm.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Katy said:


> Well I see sexuality as being on a spectrum as opposed to just categories of 'straight', 'bi', 'homosexual'.


Just curious, but what do you think most strongly influences an individuals positioning on the scale... genetics, culture, environment?

I think you are right though, no definitive label accurately describes anything... things are always more complex than their labels.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Lorian:3449918 said:


> Yes, because in your example there's a direct risk to the primary males role in the relationship and future paternity of children.
> 
> An encounter with a member of the same sex poses no direct threat to the relationship.
> 
> Consequently, if both parties are happy with the emotional concession then I fail to see the harm.


You seem a secure lad

How big is your cock?


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

WOW considering how macho so many guys on here act there aint arf alot of insecure souls on here. I think half the guys on here would be too worried the girl had more fun without them.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Lorian said:


> Yes, because in your example there's a direct risk to the primary males role in the relationship and future paternity of children.
> 
> An encounter with a member of the same sex poses no direct threat to the relationship.
> 
> Consequently, if both parties are happy with the emotional concession then I fail to see the harm.


hhmmm, really?

so essentialy you're discounting the whole idea of any lesbian (or potentialy same sex) relationship being proper and meaningful?

if that's the case then i'd probably agree with your scenario, however i don't believe that's the case, i think 2 people of the same sex can fall deeply in love with eachother and spend the rest of their lives together, hence there is still a huge percieved threat imo to your primary male role in the relationship when your missus has sodded off with her new found life partner after her amazing new experience to live the rest of their lives together getting matching tattoos and listening to the scissor sisters


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I used to think two people are for each other only, but I've become a lot more open minded recently and no longer have as many issues with simply having fun, doing what makes you happy as long as you're safe.

Don't flame me for this, your opinons are yours and mine are mine, live and let live


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Yes, because in your example there's a direct risk to the primary males role in the relationship and future paternity of children.
> 
> An encounter with a member of the same sex poses no direct threat to the relationship.
> 
> Consequently, if both parties are happy with the emotional concession then I fail to see the harm.


A monogomous relationship isn't just about breeding though is it. Yes there is that evolutionary influence but there's more to humans than just being dictated by evolution and genetics. Being with another person breeches monogomy and brings another person into the relationship. If you were interested in men as well there's no way in hell I would I be ok with you fooling around with another guy; it would mean you sharing intimacy with someone other than me. I also can't compete with another guy so my insecurity would kick in. And before you say anything (like you have in our convos) it's normal for a person to feel insecure if their partner is getting something from someone that you can't give them...it's competition.



Dtlv74 said:


> Just curious, but what do you think most strongly influences an individuals positioning on the scale... genetics, culture, environment?
> 
> I think you are right though, no definitive label accurately describes anything... things are always more complex than their labels.


Oooof, no idea hun. For one, I've been intimate with women and sort of saw it as normal because my friend was very similar to me and we often fooled around together but when sister found out she was disgusted :laugh: I think for me it just feels like a freedom in sexuality so maybe it's about a persons outlook on life; weather they live by certain unsaid rules (like my sister) or challenge those rules.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Breda said:


> You seem a secure lad
> 
> How big is your cock?


He's annoyingly secure...never gets jealous!


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> I used to think two people are for each other only, but I've become a lot more open minded recently and no longer have as many issues with simply having fun, doing what makes you happy as long as you're safe.
> 
> Don't flame me for this, your opinons are yours and mine are mine, live and let live


Yeah but your single mate so your opinion means little in this thread :whistling:

Only messing with you, when you are in a long term relationship and madly in love lets see if you can really go swinging and think about your girl with a big stud like Breda or something lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Thunderstruck said:


> WOW considering how macho so many guys on here act there aint arf alot of insecure souls on here. I think half the guys on here would be too worried the girl had more fun without them.


I think that's possibly true, but also am not convinced that many guys who say they would be ok with it actually would be... more like trying to convince themselves of their own security...

Am stirring the pot a little, lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Thunderstruck said:


> WOW considering how macho so many guys on here act there aint arf alot of insecure souls on here. I think half the guys on here would be too worried the girl had more fun without them.


But that is normal...surely it's normal to feel insecure when your partner is getting sex from someone else; it can be a threat to the relationship.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Katy:3449974 said:


> He's annoyingly secure...never gets jealous!


Keep the noise down then... He knows he's doin a good job

Ohhhh Ohhhh yeeeessssss zzzzzzzzzzzzz

Stop all that sh!t... stay quite and stay awake


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Katy said:


> But that is normal...surely it's normal to feel insecure when your partner is getting sex from someone else; it can be a threat to the relationship.


Probably thats where im not normal, id see it as good old fashion hanky panky and not a 'relationship' we all need satisfaction and im open enough to know that wont necessarily come from just myself in the relationship as a whole.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ok lorian, as no one else has asked this yet, and you say you have an answer to this I'm asking the question: if the threat is a threat to paterntiy then what if the girl is intimate with another man but only engages in oral or protected sex? If you're certain that she can't get pregnant then what's the problem?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Katy:3449991 said:


> Ok lorian, as no one else has asked this yet, and you say you have an answer to this I'm asking the question: if the threat is a threat to paterntiy then what if the girl is intimate with another man but only engages in oral or protected sex? If you're certain that she can't get pregnant then what's the problem?


Oh dear

Hope you got a place to stay tonight


----------



## robbo9 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wouldnt say its cheating if you knew but personally i wouldnt allow it.

Id be too jelous of her getting pleased by someone else.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

TG123 said:


> hhmmm, really?
> 
> so essentialy you're discounting the whole idea of any lesbian (or potentialy same sex) relationship being proper and meaningful?


Not at all.



TG123 said:


> i think 2 people of the same sex can fall deeply in love with eachother and spend the rest of their lives together, hence there is still a huge percieved threat imo to your primary male role in the relationship when your missus has sodded off with her new found life partner after her amazing new experience to live the rest of their lives together getting matching tattoos and listening to the scissor sisters


If she sat more towards the homosexual end of the sexuality spectrum then she wouldn't be in a heterosexual relationship in the first place. Ergo, there is no threat of a same-sex relationship developing. If she was sexually 'confused' or had strong desires to be with a woman then it would be a different story.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Katy said:


> A monogomous relationship isn't just about breeding though is it. Yes there is that evolutionary influence but there's more to humans than just being dictated by evolution and genetics. Being with another person breeches monogomy and brings another person into the relationship. If you were interested in men as well there's no way in hell I would I be ok with you fooling around with another guy; it would mean you sharing intimacy with someone other than me. I also can't compete with another guy so my insecurity would kick in. And before you say anything (like you have in our convos) it's normal for a person to feel insecure if their partner is getting something from someone that you can't give them...it's competition.
> 
> Oooof, no idea hun. For one, I've been intimate with women and sort of saw it as normal because my friend was very similar to me and we often fooled around together but when sister found out she was disgusted :laugh: I think for me it just feels like a freedom in sexuality so maybe it's about a persons outlook on life; weather they live by certain unsaid rules (like my sister) or challenge those rules.


I was gonna pose the same question; if it was two men fooling around (one with female partners consent) and if the guys on here would see that as indistinguishable from it it were two women... I think it's definitely the case that most people would see it differently depending upon the gender roles... but is that a cultural thing or a moral thing (or a genetic thing)?

I agree, it's an individual thing with multiple influences... no right or wrong place to be anywhere on the gay-straight scale though as far as I'm concerned, but do find peoples views on it really interesting.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Yeah but your single mate so your opinion means little in this thread :whistling:
> 
> Only messing with you, when you are in a long term relationship and madly in love lets see if you can really go swinging and think about your girl with a big stud like Breda or something lol


Haha i was in a long term relationship recently mate but she never wanted to do anything like that. Was also very much in love, although tbh I doubt I was secure or mature enough then to truly be o.k with it - honestly I doubt I could be 100% with it until I'm fully confident and happy with myself, but I'm certainly on track to be


----------



## newborn (Nov 29, 2011)

If she is wanting to mess around with another girl then my first thought would be that im not satisfying her! You'd get that feeling of not being good enough, she wants more, she can only get it from a girl. And if you agree, there is a woman out there giving your girl what you cant. Gutting.

Thats what I think the main concern would be.


----------



## Sharpiedj (Oct 24, 2011)

I wouldn't as long as it wastnt an emotional attachment


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dtlv74 said:


> I was gonna pose the same question; if it was two men fooling around (one with female partners consent) and if the guys on here would see that as indistinguishable from it it were two women... I think it's definitely the case that most people would see it differently depending upon the gender roles... but is that a cultural thing or a moral thing (or a genetic thing)?
> 
> I agree, it's an individual thing with multiple influences... no right or wrong place to be anywhere on the gay-straight scale though as far as I'm concerned, but do find peoples views on it really interesting.


I do think that there's a cultural pressure on men to not be as experimental. I hung around with a lot of bi and gay people when I was growing up and a few of my male friends were happy to experiment but didn't class themselves as gay. I realise now that their behaviour wasn't stereotypical of men. Some men daren't even hug another man yet others have no issue with physical contact at all.

But I do wonder also if there's something different genetically between men and women to result in women being more experimental...maybe something as a result of evolution and to do with successful procreation and raising children? I dunno.


----------



## newborn (Nov 29, 2011)

Sharpiedj said:


> I wouldn't as long as it wastnt an emotional attachment


okay riddle me this:

You just finish having sex with your gf, she gets a text from the woman you are letting her bang. She tells you mere minutes after you have busted a nut that she is going over to her house for some fun. Would you feel completly okay with that?


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I dont agree with it. I'm not insecure at all, my missus was asked to go on holiday with a couple of mates,one was a bloke,much better looking then me, which I know fancied her and I was still happy for her to go. She didnt go though as she said it wouldnt be the same without me and I cant blame her, I am a fvcking good laugh :tongue:

However when it comes to things like this I am very old fashioned and I am happy to admit it.A couple are for one another and thats it. If you cant have all the fun you need in that department with your partner then you dont belong together.

I am quite behind times with a few things and I dont believe in all this 21st century harmless free spirited fun bollox. I personally see it as attention seeking most the time.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Katy said:


> A monogomous relationship isn't just about breeding though is it.


No, but our emotions are fundamentally connected to that genetic purpose, both consciously and unconsciously.



Katy said:


> Yes there is that evolutionary influence but there's more to humans than just being dictated by evolution and genetics. Being with another person breeches monogomy and brings another person into the relationship. If you were interested in men as well there's no way in hell I would I be ok with you fooling around with another guy; it would mean you sharing intimacy with someone other than me. I also can't compete with another guy so my insecurity would kick in. And before you say anything (like you have in our convos) it's normal for a person to feel insecure if their partner is getting something from someone that you can't give them...it's competition.


YOU are the person who said you were "gay for Tammy".

I just said I was cool with it and now I'm rapidly being ostracised on my own forum!


----------



## steve666 (Aug 5, 2012)

No no no ...........End of


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ban yourself then


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lorian said:


> No, but our emotions are fundamentally connected to that genetic purpose, both consciously and unconsciously.
> 
> YOU are the person who said you were "gay for Tammy".
> 
> I just said I was cool with it and now I'm rapidly being ostracised on my own forum!


You're arguing with a woman mate, you will not win no matter what you say!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

PS pics of Tammy or nogay


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Leeds89:3450062 said:


> You're arguing with a woman mate, you will not win no matter what you say!


He's already won

From the Mrs getd 100 opinions and you still don't change your mind... You've won :lol:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Katy said:


> Ok lorian, as no one else has asked this yet, and you say you have an answer to this I'm asking the question: if the threat is a threat to paterntiy then what if the girl is intimate with another man but only engages in oral or protected sex? If you're certain that she can't get pregnant then what's the problem?


For the same reason that waving a gun loaded with blanks around in a bank isn't a good idea.

Sure, technically there is no real risk however our evolved instinctive reaction still makes us feel the potential threat.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Katy said:


> I do think that there's a cultural pressure on men to not be as experimental. I hung around with a lot of bi and gay people when I was growing up and a few of my male friends were happy to experiment but didn't class themselves as gay. I realise now that their behaviour wasn't stereotypical of men. Some men daren't even hug another man yet others have no issue with physical contact at all.
> 
> But I do wonder also if there's something different genetically between men and women to result in women being more experimental...maybe something as a result of evolution and to do with successful procreation and raising children? I dunno.





Lorian said:


> No, but our emotions are fundamentally connected to that genetic purpose, both consciously and unconsciously.


Definitely so I think, emotional responses to sexuality are to a point hardwired, whether we realise it or not... that said, there are individuals who express different responses to the norm, and maybe that's culture and upbringing, or maybe also just like genetic diversity exists with other traits there are some people whose hardwiring varies from the norm too.

I've never studied this kind of thing but find it really interresting... trust me to find the geeky side of a thread about women getting frisky with each other, dammit I must really be a nerd :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> No, but our emotions are fundamentally connected to that genetic purpose, both consciously and unconsciously.
> 
> YOU are the person who said you were "gay for Tammy".
> 
> I just said I was cool with it and now I'm rapidly being ostracised on my own forum!


Ha ha. Yeah but Tammy is nice :laugh: you got to admit! And, I didn't actually do anything with her so :tongue: because I respect our monogomous relationship...you know that was all innocent anyway. Talk about 'airing dirty laundry' eh :laugh:

You're not being ostracised. Your view is being challenged because it appears to be in the minority with your view and I do find it hard to get my head around how there wouldn't be any jealousy and not see it as breaking monogomy.

Our emotions are connected to our genetics yes but our genetics are not just primitive...there's more going on with humans than other, more primitive animals. It's not just about procreation in current relationships. It's about an emotional conncention and sharing yourselves with one another and no one else. (For most relationships anyway)


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Lorian:3450075 said:


> For the same reason that waving a gun loaded with just blanks around in a bank isn't a good idea.
> 
> Sure, technically there is no risk however our evolved instinctive reaction still makes us feel the potential threat.


You got an answer for everything.

I can see Katy now thinkin to herself how can I make this punk change his mind


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Lorian said:


> If she was sexually 'confused' or had strong desires to be with a woman then it would be a different story.


how do you determine that?

jump in and make her fill out a questionaire just before she sticks her hand down the other girls knickers?

i think you deconstructed it to too simple a concept before when suggesting that just because she can't get pregnant by sleeping with another girl one of your most basic and natural urges in the relationship (to procreate) wouldn't be compromised, therefore everything is hunky dory

6000 years ago when we were hunter gather types i'm sure that idea would've been plausible, the purpose of the man was to go out and get food, the purpose of the woman was to carry on his bloodline but we're a tad more civilized these days and relationships have developed, i think you've probably conceded from what you've said above that the scenario is a lot more intricate and complicated than you first suggested


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

No its cheating; unless im allowed to join in (maybe just watch)


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Breda said:


> You got an answer for everything.
> 
> I can see Katy now thinkin to herself how can I make this punk change his mind


Possibly put a gun with blank bullets to his head? He wont know they are blank but the potential threat will make him change his mind:wink:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Breda said:


> You got an answer for everything.
> 
> I can see Katy now thinkin to herself how can I make this punk change his mind


In fairness, I'm the one who could win out of this situation...I get to have a fling with another woman. Now where did I put Tammy's number...


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Remember we need pics in the AL or it's BS.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Katy said:


> I hung around with a lot of bi and gay people when I was growing up and a few of my male friends were happy to experiment but didn't class themselves as gay. I realise now that their behaviour wasn't stereotypical of men. Some men daren't even hug another man yet others have no issue with physical contact at all.


A mate of mine who came out of the closet once said, "don't knock it until you've tried it".


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Nidge said:


> A mate of mine who came out of the closet once said, "don't knock it until you've tried it".


It's a fiar point. Though of course some guys just have no interest in exploring it. My mates were pretty liberal so maybe that's why they experiemented so much.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Katy:3450098 said:


> In fairness, I'm the one who could win out of this situation...I get to have a fling with another woman. Now where did I put Tammy's number...


The big man got rid of it... That's why he's so comfortable right now


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

agree with everyone else that's already said it, gonna need pics of tammy on this one

purely in the interests of better asessing and discussing the issue as an important socialogical debate :rolleye:


----------



## DigIt (Jun 20, 2012)

Actually discussed this at length my my ex lol. Her and her mate would always end up kissing and become a little feely after a few drinks and I would joke she had a lesbian side. She ALWAYS asked me did I mind, **** no lol two 19 year old hot blondies sucking the face off each other was very pleasing, and made for a little tease which I like 

Got to the point her mate asked if they could take it a little further, the only problem I had with this is I couldn't be there to watch :/

She didn't end up doing it as SHE saw it as 'cheating' and I think she was a little worried incase she liked it lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Katy said:


> It's a fiar point. Though of course some guys just have no interest in exploring it. My mates were pretty liberal so maybe that's why they experiemented so much.


You find women are a LOT more open with experimenting, I know a few who have experimented and loved it, but have no interest in doing it again - confusing!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Breda said:


> You got an answer for everything.


If I wasn't confident in my ability to defend an opinion then I wouldn't post it :turned:

Many a man has been torn apart on UK-M for throwing around comments they can't substantiate


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Andy 67 said:


> My wife reckons that more than half of straight women are about four glasses of wine away from being bisexual.


Just nipping out to the Off Licence


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> For the same reason that waving a gun loaded with blanks around in a bank isn't a good idea.
> 
> Sure, technically there is no real risk however our evolved instinctive reaction still makes us feel the potential threat.


Ok, well you got me there. Good argument! So it's just women I can play around with then...or maybe a guy with long hair and soft features? Maybe your instinctual reaction won't spring into action


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

100% cheating and i wouldnt like it one bit


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

I had a cocaine fuelled 3sum with my ex and another girl once. I have to be honest - It was pretty epic! Weird seeing them get it on but I got over it!


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

if my wife asked me it would be a shock,i would class it as cheating un less i was involved some how


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I wouldnt allow it and can imagine it causing massive issues.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

So Katy, just out of interest is this actually going to happen or is it all hypothetical?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Lorian:3450132 said:


> If I wasn't confident in my ability to defend an opinion then I wouldn't post it :turned:
> 
> Many a man has been torn apart on UK-M for throwing around comments they can't substantiate


Very true but what a ground breakin day it would have been if the boss got flamed, started insulting members and had to ban himself


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Nidge said:


> A mate of mine who came out of the closet once said, "don't knock it until you've tried it".


I've never subscribed to the whole "don't knock it until you've tried it" philosophy no matter what it's attached to

pretty sure i can safely "knock" heroin, suicide bombing, and watching the only way is essex without having tried any of them


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

cheating is cheating regardless if its with the same sex or not imo


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

TG123 said:


> how do you determine that?
> 
> jump in and make her fill out a questionaire just before she sticks her hand down the other girls knickers?


Because if that desire was strong enough to be a threat then it would have already been acted on or she wouldn't be in a hetero relationship to begin with.

You also get to know someone pretty well after 4 years.



TG123 said:


> i think you deconstructed it to too simple a concept before when suggesting that just because she can't get pregnant by sleeping with another girl one of your most basic and natural urges in the relationship (to procreate) wouldn't be compromised, therefore everything is hunky dory


I think the exact opposite, it is a simple concept. It's just been overcomplicated to the point where it warrants 130+ responses for discussion.



TG123 said:


> 6000 years ago when we were hunter gather types i'm sure that idea would've been plausible, the purpose of the man was to go out and get food, the purpose of the woman was to carry on his bloodline but we're a tad more civilized these days and relationships have developed


I don't think we are more civilized. Yes, we may pretend but underneath the surface we still have the same drives and emotional triggers as any other primitive animal. I'd hope that plenty of the doormen on here who deal with the chaotic overflow of emotionally driven violence released via alcohol every Fri/Sat night would back me up.



TG123 said:


> i think you've probably conceded from what you've said above that the scenario is a lot more intricate and complicated than you first suggested


I still think it's simple.

We'll need to let this one lie as a disagreement.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> So Katy, just out of interest is this actually going to happen or is it all hypothetical?


Hmm, well. I've been given permission...that's where this whole thread came from. So the option is there for me but as it stands I see it as cheating. Regardless of whether I find another man or woman attractive, at the moment, I don't think I could bring myself to be intimate with them regardless of being allowed to. But then I'm happy in my relationship so I'm not looking elsewhere. But then I do have two very attractive friends so you never know :whistling:

Being given permission doesn't sit well with me though; it suggests not being bothered about me being intimate with someone else :crying:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Lorian said:


> Because if that desire was strong enough to be a threat then it would have already been acted on or she wouldn't be in a hetero relationship to begin with.
> 
> You also get to know someone pretty well after 4 years.
> 
> ...


lol before i saw the last line i was just about to type the beggining of my response which was going to be something like: "lol i couldn't disagree more with literally everthing you've just written" but i'm tired and cant be @rsed either so agree lets' just leave it as a subject on which our opinions hugely diverge 

good post though and a good debate :thumb:

(P.s i could've ripped the post to shreds if i'd wanted to) :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

TG123 said:


> lol before i saw the last line i was just about to type the beggining of my response which was going to be something like: "lol i couldn't disagree more with literally everthing you've just written" but i'm tired and cant be @rsed either so agree lets' just leave it as a subject on which our opinions hugely diverge
> 
> good post though and a good debate :thumb:
> 
> (P.s i could've wripped the post to shreds if i'd wanted to) :lol:


I'm with you on this one. I think he's oversimplified human behaviour.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Katy:3450208 said:


> Hmm, well. I've been given permission...that's where this whole thread came from. So the option is there for me but as it stands I see it as cheating. Regardless of whether I find another man or woman attractive, at the moment, I don't think I could bring myself to be intimate with them regardless of being allowed to. But then I'm happy in my relationship so I'm not looking elsewhere. But then I do have two very attractive friends so you never know :whistling:
> 
> Being given permission doesn't sit well with me though; it suggests not being bothered about me being intimate with someone else :crying:


Soooo these attractive friends of yours... Do they like black guys


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Breda said:


> Soooo these attractive friends of yours... Do they like black guys


Ha ha...sorry but they're mine


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Katy said:


> Hmm, well. I've been given permission...that's where this whole thread came from. So the option is there for me but as it stands I see it as cheating. Regardless of whether I find another man or woman attractive, at the moment, I don't think I could bring myself to be intimate with them regardless of being allowed to. But then I'm happy in my relationship so I'm not looking elsewhere. But then I do have two very attractive friends so you never know :whistling:
> 
> Being given permission doesn't sit well with me though; *it suggests not being bothered about me being intimate with someone else* :crying:


Or maybe he's so secure with you and knows your relationship is so strong that he sees it as no threat, sees it as what it is - a bit of harmless fun?


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Lorian said:


> Picture the scene... You and your girl are having an evening in with friends, gradually they all leave but let's say one attractive female friend remains. Roll on the early hours and she and your girl start getting the warm fuzzies for each other and start fooling around.
> 
> I fail to see the issue :confused1:


Picture the scene... You and your girl are having an evening in with friends, gradually they all leave but let's say one attractive male friend remains. Roll on the early hours and he and your girl start getting the warm fuzzies for each other and start fooling around.

I fail to see the issue :confused1:

.... See my point? lol. Reguardless of sex, its still another person. Its still cheating. Doesnt matter which way you suguar coat it. Someone else is giving your girl something that you cant provide.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Katy:3450248 said:


> Ha ha...sorry but they're mine


They might have urges... Discuss it with them You might see sense and give them permission :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> Or maybe he's so secure with you and knows your relationship is so strong that he sees it as no threat, sees it as what it is - a bit of harmless fun?


That is essentially his view. Maybe I'm just insecure in that if it were the other way around I would be jealous.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Natty.Solider said:


> .... See my point? lol. Reguardless of sex, its still another person. Its still cheating. Doesnt matter which way you suguar coat it. Someone else is giving your girl something that you cant provide.


TG123 made the same point.

My answer is in post #81.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Lorian said:


> TG123 made the same point.
> 
> My answer is in post #81.


Ah. I see. Nope, still can't fathom this point of view.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Lorian said:


> TG123 made the same point.
> 
> My answer is in post #81.


and my answer to that post which is even better is in post #85 :rolleye:


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

Question for Lorian, if Katy did go ahead with it would you then want to hear all the details of the encounter or just not mention it?

I think this is an iomportant question as it will tell if you are ok with it for her or your own purposes.


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Better knowing about You cant keep your partner lock up So let the bird fly and she will all ways come home


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Surely somebody's mentioned this, but I'd probably kick up a bit of a fuss, let the guilt set in then use it to my advantage for the purposes of getting involved.

Honestly though i don't think I'd mind, and in the situation Lorian describes.. Sounds like a proper evening to me!!!


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Man, it's like the dark ages lol. There's so many woman out there attracted to other woman. A lot don't want to even admit it.

A lot of guys on here seem like they'd be offended at the idea. Almost like they aren't good enough if a woman wants to try it. Fact is guys don't have t1tties and a [email protected] which a lot of women are partial to as well as the c0ck!

It aint cheating to me if they're open about wanting to do it and it's okay with the guy. Cheating to me is doing things behind the back.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Would I let her? Would I fvck!


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

Whatever happened to Bro Code. Lorian was step one towards a threesome at the start of this thread, look like you lot just put him back to square one. :cursing:

One of the best things that we ever did in my relationship with my wife was not start that stupid thing of pretending that you have somehow lost all sexual attraction for any person other than your partner since you met them. It's a lie but so many people do it. I have done it in relationships, you know that stupid thing where you meet one of your girls friends and after she says "she is pretty isn't she" and you say "Is she? I didn't even notice, not my type anyway" or you are watching a film and Scarlett Johanssen is wearing a skin tight cat suit and you have to say "Oh that is too much, seriously who wants to see that, why couldn't she be wearing a sweatshirt?"

We met under fairly open circumstances anyway so it was hard for me to do any of that pretend to be someone you are not thing.

But the fact is, despite being 100% committed, faithful and in love with my wife I still fancy other women. And she still fancies other men and occasionally women too.

It's a pretty big leap from acknowledging that and being ok with it to actually being ok with your partner engaging in sexual activity with someone else, but I wouldn't say it is impossible. The situation Lorian described appeals to me. I think I would like to see that. If it actually came to it I think it might actually be too weird but I can't say never. Also I couldn't outright say it would be impossible for me to let my woman go with another man, I can't imagine the circumstance where it would happen and suspect it would turn out to be a bad thing but it is not totally impossible.

My wife and I are both very flirty people, we enjoy it and it comes naturally, if I didn't know that when on there might be an issue but she is open with it in front of me and it is fine. She flirts with all sorts of people, men, women, gay men - I like it, it makes her happy, it makes her feel good about herself, it makes her feel sexy, it makes her feel wanted and important.....all those things mean I get a happier, healthier, sexier and more adventurous wife. I trust her that non of this would ever go beyond a level I was comfy with so there is no issue. Occasionally someone will go too far and get a bit sleazy or weird and sometimes I just get a feeling that I don't like someone she is talking to - in those situations she cuts it dead.


----------



## bigtommay (Jun 26, 2012)

Gridlock said:


> Whatever happened to Bro Code. Lorian was step one towards a threesome at the start of this thread, look like you lot just put him back to square one. :cursing:
> 
> One of the best things that we ever did in my relationship with my wife was not start that stupid thing of pretending that you have somehow lost all sexual attraction for any person other than your partner since you met them. It's a lie but so many people do it. I have done it in relationships, you know that stupid thing where you meet one of your girls friends and after she says "she is pretty isn't she" and you say "Is she? I didn't even notice, not my type anyway" or you are watching a film and Scarlett Johanssen is wearing a skin tight cat suit and you have to say "Oh that is too much, seriously who wants to see that, why couldn't she be wearing a sweatshirt?"
> 
> ...


Very well said. Sounds like you have a very healthy trusting relationship mate!


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

only if i could watch/join in or at least smell her finger afterwords :rockon:

no fvcking chance with my misses she hates thought of being with another woman her idea of experimenting as adding mustard 2 my baked bean ffs.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

If you are both a hetero couple in a hetero relationship then I see no issue with allowing your partner to have a bit of fun with the same sex because that is not their normal basis for a relationship.

It is interesting that a lot of people who say 'it's cheating no matter the sex' may have been the same people who are overly hetero in comments on other parts of the board.

By overly hetero I mean when any topic of a woman is posted their first response is 'smash her in' or other such colloquialisms. Sometimes this can be interpreted as a slight touch of insecurity. For example shouting loudly at fit birds in pubs but if that girl comes over to talk you immediately lose your bottle and don't know what to say. A type of peacocking behaviour.

Of course it depends on your definition of a relationship but A great many relationships break down because of infidelity.

Sometimes this cannot be helped if the guy or girl is incapable of being with one person for a long time. This comes back to a post I made a while back about the instinctual nature of the species and societies curbing of the nature of humans.

Humans aren't meant to be monogamous by nature but our self awareness has evolved us to a point where we accept a single partner life.

Some people are able to live like this for years with the same person. Some have to change partners every few years. Some have many partners monogomously over the year. Then some are purely instinctual and have many sexual partners but no life partners. We all progress through each of these stages at some point in our lives.

Some of us adopt a partner as an easy way out like a safety net. For example the guy who has a wife but goes out every weekend on the pull and if unsuccessful still has a wife to go home to. Satisfying the need for a partner (mentally being wanted) but also satisfying the instinctual need. There's lots of these types of marriages or relationships.

However there's also the types of relationships where the bond has developed and a trust exists between the two partners that a bit of experimenting can keep the bond alive.

Some relationships are so highly sexually charged (as in the fun of sex) that the sex act can be viewed as an activity to be shared with others but that is divided by the intimate sex act between the couple.

So the spark is kept active but also the intimacy is there. A few swinging couples I know are like this and love to see their partner being with soneone else but always when they are in the room because it reduces the intimacy. If they were alone with other partners then the intimacy barrier would be crossed causing an issue.

Personally I wouldn't like to see my partner with someone else in a threesome situation like MMF as this for me reduces my partners standing. As in not equal because of being dominated by two guys. But a foursome MMFF would be ok because it's balanced. I've got no issue with my partner with another woman either. I just see that as a bit of fun.

If I really was going to lose my partner to another woman then I doubt there's anything I could have done about that as a man lol


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

So, Lorian, Tom......when are we all going to meet up again?...I think its time all our women got to know each other


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Gridlock said:


> So, Lorian, Tom......when are we all going to meet up again?...I think its time all our women got to know each other


I agree. Then I can watch you and Lozza rub each other down like last time


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

women are b"tches wtf would i want two of them ganging up on me lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> If you are both a hetero couple in a hetero relationship then I see no issue with allowing your partner to have a bit of fun with the same sex because that is not their normal basis for a relationship.
> 
> It is interesting that a lot of people who say 'it's cheating no matter the sex' may have been the same people who are overly hetero in comments on other parts of the board.
> 
> ...


Superb post, excellently written and reasoned mate... best post of the thread.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Tinytom said:


> Humans aren't meant to be monogamous by nature but our self awareness has evolved us to a point where we accept a single partner life.


There is an arguemnet that monogomy is needed at least a for a period of time so that the man can know that the baby is his and to provide for the mother and child to ensure the success of procreation; ensuring that the baby lives long enough to continue to spread the genetics. It's just a theory but one that I think is plausable.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Question for Lorian, if Katy did go ahead with it would you then want to hear all the details of the encounter or just not mention it?
> 
> I think this is an iomportant question as it will tell if you are ok with it for her or your own purposes.


I've asked him this and he said no. He said that if I felt the need to talk about it then great, he'd listen but hearing a blow by blow account wouldn't be something he'd be fussed about.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Only if I could be there, maybe in a bath half full of water and the shower water flowing down, like we were in a submarine that had been hit and the water is rising, that would be fine...

Oh and there'd need to be a flashing red light


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Without a doubt it's cheating. If it was a bloke then at least you could beat the life out of him, but going with a woman and you can't do anything about it is way over the line. Unless you're a wife beater, which in that case you'd KO them both and blame the Stella.

I'll probably sound like a *** here, but even if it was a threesome I don't think I'd want that, as I can imagine what's going through my wife's head as I'm banging another woman.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Interesting thread.

Would i allow my gf to be with another woman? Yes but only on my terms.

Would i allow my gf to be with another man? Yes but only on my terms.

We've discussed this, and i'm sure swinging and cuckolding will be a future part of our relationship.

Especially when i'm on AAS, i have some crazy fantasies about her getting savaged by other men. Could i actually witness that though? I'm not sure.

But as whats been said, if she did this without my consent, then i'd class it as being unfaithful.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

Katy said:


> I was wondering if I could get a guys view on this. If your partner wanted to have a fling with another woman (without your involvement) would you see it as cheating and would you let her?
> 
> (Please keep this thread clean or else I'll have to move it)


Only if she brought back all the videos of it,,lol


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> my ex was bi-sexual but she only used to sleep with other woman if i was involved in someway even if it was just watching,that was a turn on to her.


So close eh? :whistling: :surrender:


----------



## Gridlock1436114498 (Nov 11, 2004)

MF88 said:


> Without a doubt it's cheating. If it was a bloke then at least you could beat the life out of him,


I don't really get this, unless it was my brother or best friend, if my wife cheated on me it would be her that betrayed me, not the guy.

It wouldn't be the fact that another guy shagged her that hurt it would be that she broke my trust.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Katy said:


> Yeah, I couldn't bear to watch my guy with another woman...I'd probably be sick so threesomes are a big no no...unless it's two men


Lol my ex actualy had a fantasy of me with another man and did suggest it a few times, i have a very close circle of gay mates but its not for me, then she said we will all get into bed and see how it goes from there lol, thing is imo cheating is cheating if its with a man or a woman its all the same, if your not happy in a relationship then its time to move on tbh


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

some things you dont share and partners are one of them


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

A lesbian couple who live local to me got together when one of their husbands suggested a three some, the girls ended up falling in love and the husband lost half of everything and his bisexual wife.


----------



## Monkey skeleton (Jul 8, 2012)

Big_Idiot said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> Would i allow my gf to be with another woman? Yes but only on my terms.
> 
> ...


As above though I doubt we'll ever do anything like that in reality, but being able to openly share fantasies together brought me and the wife much closer in and out of the bedroom.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

hometrainer said:


> some things you dont share and partners are one of them


i couldnt give permission for my gf to do this with a man or women, respect and boundaries, i am over protective and well known to be, ill bark and ill bite, guess thats another train of thought though, my property


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Fcuk that id see my ass, not when i was 17 when your egging them on to snog as its not serious but different story now


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2012)

Nah it would completely freak me out. Would end the relationship.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

of course its cheating regardless of gender, it should only be allowed if both partners have an understanding otherwise its blatant betrayal


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

so long as i got to cover the fine pair of mutually finger performing ****** in my sex berry juice -i'd half put up


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

at the end of the day if i loved her and that part is never going to be satisfied by me and she is being honest enough about it - sure

- - - Updated - - -

i'd just go fuk someone off pof to "keep things even" lol


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Let her go


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Definite cheating !!!

Even the idea of a M/W/W threesome doesn't appeal to me if done with my current GF.

What if you come home one day and they are both sitting on the sofa supping tea, I'd be thinking how long has she been here and what have they done while I've been at work.

No thank you, threesomes are the reserve of the unattached, morally able and pornstars.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

imo its cheating. i wouldnt like it if it happened, but if it was with another fella, she would get binned straight away.






came across this a while ago. pretty interesting


----------



## AlexB18 (Dec 10, 2013)

Absolutely not id ask her what shes been taking because she hates the thought of it :lol:

Thankfully got all this sorta stuff out of my system when I was in uni and in my teens but that was with fb's and people I wasn't emotionally attached to, the thought of my mrs going off with someone else whether it be male or female just makes my stomach churn.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

I like to suggest it as a joke, if it was a fling then yeah, bring it on. If it was my partner? FCK NO, joey doesn't share his food


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2014)

Never. I don't share my woman with anyone.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

benki11 said:


> Let her go


Very strong 2yr thread bump!

What were you searching for out of interest when stumbled upon it lol...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Archaic said:


> Very strong 2yr thread bump!
> 
> What were you searching for out of interest when stumbled upon it lol...


It really is! Could hardly remember posting this!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Ps. I'd love to watch my mrs fcuk another woman, but in reality if it actually happened could things just carry on like normal? I'm not so sure...

Only one way to find out tho!


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Hera said:


> It really is! Could hardly remember posting this!


You were tipsy and feeling kinky, admit it?!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Fúcking old thread, but since it's been fully resurrected already...

If it was WITH my involvement, 100% yes. If not, 100% no. Unless I was allowed to watch.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Archaic said:


> You were tipsy and feeling kinky, admit it?!


I was just a very different person to who I am now


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Hera said:


> I was just a very different person to who I am now


If Lorian has bare witness to any bi pussy getting muffed then he's on my unlike list for sure! It's not fair lol.. :-(


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

Nope, I am jealous and protective. I'd allow it then kill them both, dismember them and scatter them around the UK.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Archaic said:


> If Lorian has bare witness to any bi pussy getting muffed then he's on my unlike list for sure! It's not fair lol.. :-(


He doesn't...I feel quite differently now to how I did when I started this thread 2 years ago  But to be honest, he wouldn't have cared regardless.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

> Fúcking old thread, but since it's been fully resurrected already...
> 
> If it was WITH my involvement, 100% yes. If not, 100% no. Unless I was allowed to watch.


See, I knew you were lying in your username.. :laugh:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hera said:


> It really is! Could hardly remember posting this!


Pls do tell what happened though please


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

GGLynch89 said:


> Nope, I am jealous and protective. I'd allow it then kill them both, dismember them and scatter them around the UK.


After molesting the remains I hope? Don't let me down....


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

If my missus wanted to have a one night stand with another woman I would have to ask if I could do the same, but with another woman. She knows I like some of her mates anyway lol

I know for a fact she would say no so I would say no to her to be honest.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Archaic said:


> See, I knew you were lying in your username.. :laugh:


I'mAPervert is my on-cycle alter ego :laugh:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

It usually ends in disaster somewhere down the line. Iv been with women in the past then when I started seeing someone and had told him he didn't like it it resulted in him thinking I fancied every woman in the gym and constant pain in ass arguments..moral of story..keep mouth shut when meet someone lol


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Archaic said:


> Very strong 2yr thread bump!
> 
> What were you searching for out of interest when stumbled upon it lol...


 @Hera !!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

r33-tom said:


> If my missus wanted to have a one night stand with another woman I would have to ask if I could do the same, but with another woman. She knows I like some of her mates anyway lol
> 
> I know for a fact she would say no so I would say no to her to be honest.


Wait.....let me read again....she knows I like 'some' ( wow as if just one wouldn't be enough) of her mates anyway!!!! Jeez what does she say when u tell her that :death:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

It is technically cheating, however if I was with a chick and she wanted a 3 some with another girl then I'm all for It to keep her happy


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Wait.....let me read again....she knows I like 'some' ( wow as if just one wouldn't be enough) of her mates anyway!!!! Jeez what does she say when u tell her that :death:


He Prob Denies it but she's seen the way he looks at her pals :lol:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mark2021 said:


> He Prob Denies it but she's seen the way he looks at her pals :lol:


Yh and rubs his thighs when they walk in ...bet he offers to,walk them home because as the night draws in so too do the ....perrrrrvs ....#loveyouloveyourmatesmore


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Yh and rubs his thighs when they walk in ...bet he offers to,walk them home because as the night draws in so too do the ....perrrrrvs ....#loveyouloveyourmatesmore


Haha :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

benki11 said:


> @Hera !!!


Did you actually search my username?


----------



## snuden (Aug 26, 2010)

dallas said:


> Never. I don't share my woman with anyone.


couldn't agree more...


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> It usually ends in disaster somewhere down the line. Iv been with women in the past then when I started seeing someone and had told him he didn't like it it resulted in him thinking I fancied every woman in the gym and constant pain in ass arguments..moral of story..keep mouth shut when meet someone lol


STORY TIME


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> STORY TIME
> 
> View attachment 159359


That was the story cheeky


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> That was the story cheeky


An c'mon baby, don't be like that...

Feel free to PM me the deets :thumb:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> An c'mon baby, don't be like that...
> 
> Feel free to PM me the deets :thumb:


Lol u men make such a big thing of women with women but it's really no biggy...what I do find is men must be really easily pleased because most women are just simply boring and to add it's usually the most stunning!


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Lol u men make such a big thing of women with women but it's really no biggy...what I do find is men must be really easily pleased because most women are just simply boring and to add it's usually the most stunning!


Quit the chit chat and make with the pm's my dear


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> Quit the chit chat and make with the pm's my dear


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Lol u men make such a big thing of women with women but it's really no biggy...what I do find is men must be really easily pleased because most women are just simply boring and to add it's usually the most stunning!


Which would make you life and soul of the party then.


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

I would have to insist on watching in person at the very least.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

luther1 said:


> Which would make you life and soul of the party then.


And whys that ?


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> And whys that ?


Srs? Do I really need to join the dots for you?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

luther1 said:


> Srs? Do I really need to join the dots for you?


Of course u felt the need to snide so explain urself ...


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Just do what you want, life's to short  . Is it right or wrong? Who the fvck cares if your smiling but if it causes problems at home or any change from normality then you have to stop or be prepared for everything to go belly up.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Of course u felt the need to snide so explain urself ...


So you did get it then if you felt it was snidey and the day you tell me to explain myself and I feel the urge to do so will be the day I'll get my bollox chopped off.

Be a good girl and run along


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

luther1 said:


> So you did get it then if you felt it was snidey and the day you tell me to explain myself and I feel the urge to do so will be the day I'll get my bollox chopped off.
> 
> Be a good girl and run along


No i didn't get it but I noticed the name...there's a select few that do it....like I say don't quote me if u don't like me as I don't do it to u be coz I think ur a fool so do the same it's not hard. all of u little boys that do this throwing snide comments for no reason quoting me when u don't like me and looking at my pics when u supposedly don't like me ..just makes u look like a hypocrite really.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Of course u felt the need to snide so explain urself ...


C'mon Skye, he wasn't being snide, he was just voicing a red blooded males opinion

Yes we are easy to please

Yes we enjoy seeing/hearing about 2 girls going at it, even more so if aesthetic

So pls, just accept the compliment, not all comments are malignent XXX


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> No i didn't get it but I noticed the name...there's a select few that do it....like I say don't quote me if u don't like me as I don't do it to u be coz I think ur a fool so do the same it's not hard. all of u little boys that do this throwing snide comments for no reason quoting me when u don't like me and *looking at my pics *when u supposedly don't like me ..just makes u look like a hypocrite really.


You have pics :confused1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> C'mon Skye, he wasn't being snide, he was just voicing a red blooded males opinion
> 
> Yes we are easy to please
> 
> ...


I'm cool.... But quit the kisses ffs I prefer flowers


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> No i didn't get it but I noticed the name...there's a select few that do it....like I say don't quote me if u don't like me as I don't do it to u be coz I think ur a fool so do the same it's not hard. all of u little boys that do this throwing snide comments for no reason quoting me when u don't like me and looking at my pics when u supposedly don't like me ..just makes u look like a hypocrite really.


Great use of punctuation, text talk and lower case letters.

Also, don't flatter yourself thinking I'm looking at your pics [sic].


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> You have pics :confused1:


Nice try..ur a regular visitor lol


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> I'm cool.... But quit the kisses ffs I prefer flowers


I'm drunk, its 4.10am, flower shops aren't open 



Skye666 said:


> Nice try..ur a regular visitor lol


Uhmm no I don't think I've ever been to your profile page....May do tomorrow before a trip to the loo tho


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hera said:


> Did you actually search my username?


Well I actually went into your profile to see your beautiful photos and then went into your threads, opps :tongue:

But I couldn't help my self your photos are just so ..........if i got a dime every time i saw someone as beautiful as you, id have ten cents!!!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

benki11 said:


> Well I actually went into your profile to see your beautiful photos and then went into your threads, opps :tongue:
> 
> But I couldn't help my self your photos are just so ..........if i got a dime every time i saw someone as beautiful as you, id have ten cents!!!!


I had to google 'how many dimes in a cent' :laugh: and discovered it's the other way around! Learned something new


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Wait.....let me read again....she knows I like 'some' ( wow as if just one wouldn't be enough) of her mates anyway!!!! Jeez what does she say when u tell her that :death:


I can't help it my missus has attractive mates lol.

Nothing would happen at the end of the day. I've been with my missus since 2004 and im only 26 so I've definitely showed my dedication to her and no one else.



Mark2021 said:


> He Prob Denies it but she's seen the way he looks at her pals :lol:


I tell the missus straight to her face and she then goes you want her, she want's your D. So I say yes, yes she does and play along lol.



Skye666 said:


> Yh and rubs his thighs when they walk in ...bet he offers to,walk them home because as the night draws in so too do the ....perrrrrvs ....#loveyouloveyourmatesmore


Too right. Making sure I wear shorts, flex my irish dancing legs and show them off. Wouldnt walk them home, they have their own motors. But perving, all the way! Would say I'm worse than french men lol

To be honest even the missus says her mates like and prefer me more than their own boyfriends and boy mates. Might be the reason that I go out my way to make people laugh, be happy, have a good time, and when they leave they remembered me on a good note instead of a bad one. One true bit of information everyone should follow in my opinion. Leave on a bad note and that was the last time they remembered you, leave on a good note and they will remembered that they had a good time. Bit unrelated but yeah.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

r33-tom said:


> I can't help it my missus has attractive mates lol.
> 
> Nothing would happen at the end of the day. I've been with my missus since 2004 and im only 26 so I've definitely showed my dedication to her and no one else.
> 
> ...


They prefer u to their bf ...lol worse!!

Where in kent are u? ( hoping ur gf isn't one of my friends ) :confused1:


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Wait.....let me read again....she knows I like 'some' ( wow as if just one wouldn't be enough) of her mates anyway!!!! Jeez what does she say when u tell her that :death:





Mark2021 said:


> He Prob Denies it but she's seen the way he looks at her pals :lol:





Skye666 said:


> Yh and rubs his thighs when they walk in ...bet he offers to,walk them home because as the night draws in so too do the ....perrrrrvs ....#loveyouloveyourmatesmore





Skye666 said:


> They prefer u to their bf ...lol worse!!
> 
> Where in kent are u? ( hoping ur gf isn't one of my friends ) :confused1:


Ok, prefer was the wrong choice of word, more as in like me, because I go out my way to keep everyone happy. :sad:


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

Ninja_smurf said:


> My missus and her friend (female) enjoy being a bit "intimate" with each other but I'm always invited to either spectate or participate.
> 
> If she wanted to go with another bloke then no.


you lucky bastard:thumb:


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

benki11 said:


> Well I actually went into your profile to see your beautiful photos and then went into your threads, opps :tongue:
> 
> But I couldn't help my self your photos are just so ..........if i got a dime every time i saw someone as beautiful as you, id have ten cents!!!!


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

#powerful said:


>


Well I think Hera is very desirable !


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

benki11 said:


> Well I think Hera is very desirable !


So cringeworthy....


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Offcourse its cheating. What would worry me is that she would even want to have sex with a woman it would scare me thats shes not fully into men so what would be the point of me being a man. And allso i wouldnt want to join in ethier. I know thats not your typical man answer but i deffo see it as cheating just because its a woman its no excuse


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

luther1 said:


> Great use of punctuation, text talk and lower case letters.
> 
> Also, don't flatter yourself thinking I'm looking at your pics [sic].


U think I care for punctuation and what case lettering I use?? Oh dear

It's not flattery ur name is there..u looked ...don't like me don't look.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> U think I care for punctuation and what case lettering I use?? Oh dear
> 
> It's not flattery ur name is there..u looked ...don't like me don't look.


Ooooooooooh. fight! Fight! Fight! Fight!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> U think I care for punctuation and what case lettering I use?? Oh dear
> 
> It's not flattery ur name is there..u looked ...don't like me don't look.


I've got to have a look now, would be rude not too


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

armor king said:


> Ooooooooooh. fight! Fight! Fight! Fight!


No need for that..I'm a very nice person il av u kno


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Big Ste said:


> I've got to have a look now, would be rude not too


I don't care...but then if u decide to be a hater..don't look again!!! :tongue:


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> I don't care...but then if u decide to be a hater..don't look again!!! :tongue:


 :devil2:  :innocent:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

to be honest, its not worth a second look.

oooh, "I post bollox but get upset when people reply" - coming in 10 .........


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> No need for that..I'm a very nice person il av u kno


Sorry im not serious. Im just jokein


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> to be honest, its not worth a second look.
> 
> oooh, "I post bollox but get upset when people reply" - coming in 10 .........


I'm not vain sweet pea but I'm definitely worth a 2nd look ....ur entitled to ur opinion

I don't get upset when ppl reply....I enjoy banter just not ur woman hating sniping..


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

benki11 said:


> Well I think Hera is very desirable and 1 day i will wear her skin as a hat


Fixed


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

armor king said:


> Offcourse its cheating. What would worry me is that she would even want to have sex with a woman it would scare me thats shes not fully into men so what would be the point of me being a man. And allso i wouldnt want to join in ethier. I know thats not your typical man answer but i deffo see it as cheating just because its a woman its no excuse


Cheating is being dishonest about things.

My wife is bi - in fact the first time I saw her she was snogging another woman. Lesbianism is one of my 'things', so its one of the things that attracted me to her.

She has girlfriends - in fact her girlfriend is staying with us this weekend, and is currently sitting on our sofa sewing.

I get involved if all three of us are agreeable, but it doesn't always happen and it's not something I automatically expect. I like her having girlfriends simply because - well - lesbians, and if all the cards do fall right, I get threesomes. And even if I'm not involved, whenever she has a girlfriend, our sex life steps up a gear, so it's a win-win-win for me.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Cheating is being dishonest about things.
> 
> My wife is bi - in fact the first time I saw her she was snogging another woman. Lesbianism is one of my 'things', so its one of the things that attracted me to her.
> 
> ...


That's about as cool as dressing like wolverine following his retirement from the xmen...

...oh wait, my bad.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

DappaDonDave said:


> That's about as cool as dressing like wolverine following his retirement from the xmen...
> 
> ...oh wait, my bad.


This is them doing their Xena & Gabrielle cosplay


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I'm not vain sweet pea but I'm definitely worth a 2nd look ....ur entitled to ur opinion
> 
> I don't get upset when ppl reply....I enjoy banter just not ur woman hating sniping..


heroin chic never did it for me but you can`t help yourself can you? where have I posted "woman hating" anything?


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Cheating is being dishonest about things.
> 
> My wife is bi - in fact the first time I saw her she was snogging another woman. Lesbianism is one of my 'things', so its one of the things that attracted me to her.
> 
> ...


Thats good for you but i want someone thats only for me


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

saxondale said:


> heroin chic never did it for me but you can`t help yourself can you? where have I posted "woman hating" anything?


Heroin chic..I don't know what that means


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Hera said:


> I was wondering if I could get a guys view on this. If your partner wanted to have a fling with another woman (without your involvement) would you see it as cheating and would you let her?
> 
> (Please keep this thread clean or else I'll have to move it)


Of course, it would be seen/I would see it as cheating. Why would it not be seen as not cheating? she's having a different sexual relation with someone else. Man or Woman! Just because us men are quiet typical and some like the idea/thought and are indeed ok, with their Bisexual Gf/Wife to have something with another woman, doesn't go to say a lot of us would be cool with it lol. :lol: This is why I do not like the idea of having a Bi Gf tbh!

(If I truly care about her I'd definitely mind, but if she's not so serious to me and just kinda ''casual'' I wouldn't mind her, I don't think?) I feel, as if I would be in a inevitable swinging relationship and I know deep down, she would never like just me and would want to go muff diving at some point or another. it's inevitable. I am quiet selfish in a sense and I wouldn't want to share someone, I do care about. :sad: ahaha!! :lol: it's definitely cheating though, for sure! think of it from another perspective, if say a Bi Man approached his Gf and stated he'd like to have another fling with a man? I guarantee almost EVERY girl would see it as cheating and wouldn't want them too.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

She would be cheating

end of


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

armor king said:


> Thats good for you but i want someone thats only for me


That's perfectly understandable - everyone has their own level of what works & what doesn't in a relationship. She would hate it if I had anything going on with a woman outside of our arrangement, and I get really possessive if other blokes even get over-familiar with her.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

benki11 said:


> Well I think Hera is very desirable !


You utterly sickening bastard


----------



## sniper16 (Oct 1, 2014)

only if I could watch.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Youngstarz said:


> Why would it not be seen as not cheating?


It's not cheating if permission is given.

End of (as people like to say).


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Varg said:


> It's not cheating if permission is given.
> 
> End of (as people like to say).


This is it - cheating is doing something secretive & against the rules of your relationship. Just because the majority of people wouldn't be happy to see their spouse with somebody else doesn't mean that those rules apply to everyone. Some couples have different rules.

My ex-wife considered me watching porn to be cheating - she thought that me being turned on by images of another woman was cheating. When I mentioned this to my now-wife, she said that was the most ridiculous thing she's ever heard - we copy addresses of video clips we find that we think the other might like.

We have friends who are full-on swingers. They will partner-swap with other people quite happily, but if one of them had a fling outside of their arrangement, that would be cheating.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> You utterly sickening bastard


i thought that was sweet or you might be jealous ! ?

http://www.marcandangel.com/2013/06/09/9-warning-signs-youre-in-bad-company/


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2014)

Would love to tag a certain member in this.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Would love to tag a certain member in this.


Be a keyboard gangsta and dooooo it!


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

I wouldn't get any kicks from watching my girl get with another girl, infact I'd absolutely hate it. She'd be out the door for even suggesting it.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'd appreciate her honesty for being open and giving me the chance to discuss it for a start rather than just doing it behind my back.......

until I had that conversation......i cant say


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> Be a keyboard gangsta and dooooo it!


Don't need to be no keyboard gangster pal, she knows what I mean.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Don't need to be no keyboard gangster pal, she knows what I mean.


The rest don't. Enlighten us?


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> The rest don't. Enlighten us?


Dirty linen in public, I think not.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Dirty linen in public, I think not.


That's a shame


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> After molesting the remains I hope? Don't let me down....


Do you even have to question that? come on.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

To be honest if My partner asked me if I was OK with her getting finger blasted by some other bird then I would probably tell her to get her head examined.

Thing is why would a girl that actually loves you want some other form of attention like this? In my experience they would only do that if they're unhappy or were just stringing you along for convenience / physical comfort; using you as a stepping stone and not really "in to you" beyond a superficial level.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

Sigma said:


> Thing is why would a girl that actually loves you want some other form of attention like this? In my experience they would only do that if they're unhappy or were just stringing you along for convenience / physical comfort; using you as a stepping stone and not really "in to you" beyond a superficial level.


Why would a guy who actually loves his missus want to look at porn or other women's tits?

Almost every guy does though.

Sounds like one rule for the guys and one for the girls.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Sigma said:


> Thing is why would a girl that actually loves you want some other form of attention like this? In my experience they would only do that if they're unhappy or were just stringing you along for convenience / physical comfort; using you as a stepping stone and not really "in to you" beyond a superficial level.


Be honest now - if your other half said to you "hey - why don't I invite my friend over - I'd really love to watch you f**king her," and you knew that she meant it, you would be up there like a rat up a drainpipe.

Would that mean you didn't love her / wasn't into her / staying for convenience ?


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Be honest now - if your other half said to you "hey - why don't I invite my friend over - I'd really love to watch you f**king her," and you knew that she meant it, you would be up there like a rat up a drainpipe.
> 
> Would that mean you didn't love her / wasn't into her / staying for convenience ?


While I realize this wasn't directed at me I can't help but pipe up here. You're steriotyping the entire male population. I'd find it well strange if my partner asked me to do that and I'd have nothing to do with it.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

nowhereboy said:


> While I realize this wasn't directed at me I can't help but pipe up here. You're steriotyping the entire male population. I'd find it well strange if my partner asked me to do that and I'd have nothing to do with it.


Perhaps I am - but there's quite a bit of stereotyping the other way going on in this thread - that couples who indulge in this sort of thing have something wrong with their relationship.

Perhaps I also phrased the question badly - many blokes natural response would probably be "what's going on - is this some kind of trap ?" because this isn't the sort of thing their wives would say in a million years. If their wife were the sort who liked that, then I can't imagine many passing up on the opportunity.

My wife & I are very happily married - we have a fantastic, active & passionate sex life, and part of that involves indulging her bisexual side. We don't do it to paper over cracks in our relationship - we do it because it's something we *both *actively enjoy.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Perhaps I am - but there's quite a bit of stereotyping the other way going on in this thread - that couples who indulge in this sort of thing have something wrong with their relationship.
> 
> Perhaps I also phrased the question badly - many blokes natural response would probably be "what's going on - is this some kind of trap ?" because this isn't the sort of thing their wives would say in a million years. If their wife were the sort who liked that, then I can't imagine many passing up on the opportunity.
> 
> My wife & I are very happily married - we have a fantastic, active & passionate sex life, and part of that involves indulging her bisexual side. We don't do it to paper over cracks in our relationship - we do it because it's something we *both *actively enjoy.


no **** , i bet when it was first suggested you looked up at the sky and said a prayer for the first time


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

aqualung said:


> no **** , i bet when it was first suggested you looked up at the sky and said a prayer for the first time


Funnily enough it didn't quite happen like that.

I knew she was bi when we first met, and we went to a few parties where I watched her fool around with other women, but then our son came along and that side of things went on hold for a few years.

In 2006, she got friendly with a woman who was in a bit of a stale marriage, and they spent a couple of months flirting with each other until we threw a party at ours and they ended up in bed together. I went into our room just to watch, but ended up being dragged into bed by two very drunk, very horny women.

The next morning was quite awkward, but after some fairly lengthy conversations we agreed that if anything like that ever did happen again, then it would be entirely her call, and we've set some basic ground-rules that we are both happy with.

I don't expect to get in with her girlfriends. The last one was an odd one - she and her husband were swingers, and she kept wanting me to get involved, but I didn't want her husband expecting to get his hands on my Missus in return. Shame, because she's a smoking-hot-cougar type.

Current girlfriend is a much simpler deal - she's single, bi & quite likes getting involved with couples, and she's very submissive. I also find her moderately annoying, so my Missus is confident that I'm not interested in her as anything more than a plaything.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Funnily enough it didn't quite happen like that.
> 
> I knew she was bi when we first met, and we went to a few parties where I watched her fool around with other women, but then our son came along and that side of things went on hold for a few years.
> 
> ...


So you slept with a married woman?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

If my GF asked that she would be out the door. Now to do with insecurity etc...its really simple...if she loved me properly and 100% she would never NEED to look elsewhere for fun. I have heard of all these open relationships etc and them saying that their love is real etc but funny thing is MOST don't last very long. I wonder why. And I am as sure as I can be that the MAJORITY of women don't fantasise about other women. Internet talk is one thing but in the real world most women are repulsed with the thought of being with another woman.

Those that do are the SIGNIFICANT minority, this is reflected by official statistics showing most women are in straight relationships. Just like men, women are attracted to opposite sex in MOST cases.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Perhaps I am - but there's quite a bit of stereotyping the other way going on in this thread - that couples who indulge in this sort of thing have something wrong with their relationship.
> 
> Perhaps I also phrased the question badly - many blokes natural response would probably be "what's going on - is this some kind of trap ?" because this isn't the sort of thing their wives would say in a million years. If their wife were the sort who liked that, then I can't imagine many passing up on the opportunity.
> 
> My wife & I are very happily married - we have a fantastic, active & passionate sex life, and part of that involves indulging her bisexual side. We don't do it to paper over cracks in our relationship - we do it because it's something we *both *actively enjoy.


Some good points! Just for the record I don't believe it's a sign that anything is wrong in a relationship as such, it's just not something I could enjoy personally.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes said:


> So you slept with a married woman?


yes, his wife.....


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> yes, his wife.....


"In 2006, she got friendly with a woman who was in a bit of a stale marriage, and they spent a couple of months flirting with each other until we threw a party at ours and they ended up in bed together. I went into our room just to watch, but ended up being dragged into bed by two very drunk, very horny women. "


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yes said:


> "In 2006, she got friendly with a woman who was in a bit of a stale marriage, and they spent a couple of months flirting with each other until we threw a party at ours and they ended up in bed together. I went into our room just to watch, but ended up being dragged into bed by two very drunk, very horny women. "


DOC, C'MON WE'RE LOSING HIM, we need a sense of humor here STAT.......


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes said:


> So you slept with a married woman?


No, she slept in the spare room after we had all finished shagging.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

nowhereboy said:


> Some good points! Just for the record I don't believe it's a sign that anything is wrong in a relationship as such, it's just not something I could enjoy personally.


As I said upthread - everyone has their own boundaries, and it's important that we respect other people's.

There's plenty of stuff I have no problem with other people doing, but which isn't my thing.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Major Eyeswater said:


> No, she slept in the spare room after we had all finished shagging.


Not many of us open minded guys around it seems.I always get the morning sex too ,who needs a spare room.

I am like you Major very happy in my relationship,It is silly tieing sex to cheating and not just enjoying it with mutual consent.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Delhi said:


> I have heard of all these open relationships etc and them saying that their love is real etc but funny thing is MOST don't last very long. I wonder why.


You may have heard of them, but we have many friends who are in the swinging scene. My wife and her first husband were swingers and we have remained friends with lots of people in a 'network' of open relationships.

Out of probably two dozen couples, she knows of only 2 who have split up in the 20 years or so that she's known them, and one of those were her & her ex. Lots of swinger couples have been together a long time. I'm not suggesting for one moment that the lifestyle makes marriages stronger - it's much more likely that you need to have a rock-steady marriage for the lifestyle to work.



> And I am as sure as I can be that the MAJORITY of women don't fantasise about other women.


Maybe not he majority, but my wife has a thing for seducing supposedly 'straight' women, and will conficently tell you that a *significant minority *of women are just a few glasses of wine away from a bit of experimentation.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Major Eyeswater said:


> You may have heard of them, but we have many friends who are in the swinging scene. My wife and her first husband were swingers and we have remained friends with lots of people in a 'network' of open relationships.
> 
> Out of probably two dozen couples, she knows of only 2 who have split up in the 20 years or so that she's known them, and one of those were her & her ex. Lots of swinger couples have been together a long time. I'm not suggesting for one moment that the lifestyle makes marriages stronger - it's much more likely that you need to have a rock-steady marriage for the lifestyle to work.
> 
> Maybe not he majority, but my wife has a thing for seducing supposedly 'straight' women, and will conficently tell you that a *significant minority *of women are just a few glasses of wine away from a bit of experimentation.


I agree with that last bit..however I'd also say those 'significant minority' are either quite young girls who need to be drunk or do it to impress the guys or those mid 40+ lot who have been married years or single years usually one or the other and are in need of attention and iv found them to generally have that 'weathered' look. :lol:


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Skye666 said:


> I agree with that last bit..however I'd also say those 'significant minority' are either quite young girls who need to be drunk or do it to impress the guys or those mid 40+ lot who have been married years or single years usually one or the other and are in need of attention and iv found them to generally have that 'weathered' look. :lol:


More and more I have been in agreement with you Skye. What's going on here?


----------



## hindledavid2014 (Oct 9, 2014)

id say its ok then follow her with my camcorder get a bit of viewing material for them lonely nights in


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> .... or those mid 40+ lot who have been married years or single years usually one or the other and are in need of attention....


Nothing wrong with being mid 40+


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Delhi said:


> More and more I have been in agreement with you Skye. What's going on here?


I don't know it's abit scary ( she says as she continues use to use reverse psychology on delhi)


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Im too insecure! Or normal maybe . I Would be too worried shed get the hots for fanny batter and do 1 .

I call it cheating


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Im too insecure! Or normal maybe . I Would be too worried shed get the hots for fanny batter and do 1 .
> 
> I call it cheating


You need to be in a very strong relationship with trust before you could ever feel comfortable with sharing,I find you need have no jealousy issues or insecurities..I find it hard to see how anyone can be insecure in a relationship if they trust their partner..If they don't then why be in that relationship ?


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

I trust my partner. Just doesnt seem normal. We are all raised differently and like stated above all have dif levels of what were comfortable with. That being said. I bet it wuld be an experience haha


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

I shag both of them...

Then down the pub lol


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

You're all missng the point in this thread.....

Did @Hera sleep with a woman or not?! What was it like, how long did it last, were any sex toys, involved, what positions and on a scale of 1/10, how intense was the orgasm?

I have more questions but that's all for now


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Archaic said:


> You're all missng the point in this thread.....
> 
> Did @Hera sleep with a woman or not?! What was it like, how long did it last, were any sex toys, involved, what positions and on a scale of 1/10, how intense was the orgasm?
> 
> I have more questions but that's all for now


This thread is so old! I never had any plans to sleep with a women whilst in our relationship...at the moment I'm not interested in including anyone else...male or female.

I seem to recall that I started this thread in response to a conversation that me and my now husband had. We discussed the idea hypothetically and I was stunned and quite hurt to find that he wouldn't mind but wouldn't be interested in getting involved...he'd leave us to it. From his point of view, if it was something that would make me happy and that he can't give me (being as he's a man) then he wouldn't stand in my way. I saw it as being unfaithful but he didn't see it as a problem, arguing that biologically (in terms of procreation) another woman isn't a threat. I see his point, but I don't view relationships in purely biological terms. So we disagreed.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Hera said:


> ...he wouldn't mind but wouldn't be interested in getting involved...he'd leave us to it. From his point of view, if it was something that would make me happy and that he can't give me (being as he's a man) then he wouldn't stand in my way. I saw it as being unfaithful but he didn't see it as a problem, arguing that biologically (in terms of procreation) another woman isn't a threat. I see his point, but I don't view relationships in purely biological terms. So we disagreed.


The mindset I have with my wife sounds fairly close to what your other half was saying.

She is bi - something I knew when I met her. She describes her attraction as being split fairly equally between male & female, but because she has me all the time, her interest in 'others' is pretty much exclusively in women - she only ever bothers with lesbian porn, and this I know because I occasionally nose through her internet history.

This is stuff that I can't give her, and I'm actually quite happy to leave her to it. She's had relationships with women where I've not been involved at all (not even watching) because it's not been something that the girlfriend has been comfortable with.

It's not a threat to me on any level. It doesn't trespass on my territory as a man, it doesn't reduce the amount of sex I get - in fact our sex-life always steps up a gear when she has a girlfriend.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Varg said:


> Why would a guy who actually loves his missus want to look at porn or other women's tits?
> 
> Almost every guy does though.
> 
> Sounds like one rule for the guys and one for the girls.


Cus they've developed a bad habit? I don't even anymore to be honest because imo it can make your sex life terrible by thinking all women just want the D. Which isn't the case really, even when you're very handsome.

I learned she'd rather lick my nipples to be honest.

Difference is one's a screen and the other is actual.


----------



## CodyMac (Jan 13, 2014)

Hera said:


> This thread is so old! I never had any plans to sleep with a women whilst in our relationship...at the moment I'm not interested in including anyone else...male or female.
> 
> I seem to recall that I started this thread in response to a conversation that me and my now husband had. We discussed the idea hypothetically and I was stunned and quite hurt to find that he wouldn't mind but wouldn't be interested in getting involved...he'd leave us to it. From his point of view, if it was something that would make me happy and that he can't give me (being as he's a man) then he wouldn't stand in my way. I saw it as being unfaithful but he didn't see it as a problem, arguing that biologically (in terms of procreation) another woman isn't a threat. I see his point, but I don't view relationships in purely biological terms. So we disagreed.


My opinion is essentially the same as your husbands, my wife expressed that she was hurt to think I would be happy for her to pursue a lesbian 'fling' or similar.

If I cant physically offer what she wants then I encourage her to make her own decision and I will go with that.


----------

